# Alberta trip advice please!



## CSB (Jul 1, 2006)

My sister and her husband are going out west later this week. They will be in Edmonton for two days and then Calgary for the Stampede.

Any suggestions about things to do or see in Edmonton besides the West Edmonton Mall?

Any suggestions about Calgary. They have tickets to the Stampede. What else should they see?


----------



## BevL (Jul 1, 2006)

Heritage Park in Calgary is fun - sort of a step back into the past with old buildings, stores, etc.  It's been years since I've been there.  

We lived in Edmonton (both our children were born there) for a few years and what I enjoyed most was the prolific arts festivals, etc.  Here's a link to a schedule of different events.  Unfortunately the Fringe Festival is not until August - it's a very interesting, largely open air theatrical festival with all styles of performance.  But there might be something that interests your family in this list.

http://www.festivalcity.ca/festivalcalendar/

Bev


----------



## CSB (Jul 3, 2006)

Thank you Bev. Your link was very helpful!


----------



## Canuck (Jul 5, 2006)

If your family is going to be in Calgary Banff is amazing and only about a 1 hour drive away (easy drive)!  This time of year you will almost for sure see wildlife.  Last weekend on our drive out to Banff we saw a bear!  The Fairmont Banff Springs Hotel is like a castle.  The town of Banff is very pretty....the whole area is lovely, nothing like the Rocky Mountains to take your breath away! 

http://www.banfflakelouise.com/


----------

